# Buy_High_Sell_Low



## apostlerock (Jan 29, 2009)

Greetings to all of you!!! My name is... Maybe you know me, I'm the guy who's always looking for a deal that I can't possibly afford. Does this sound familiar? Of course we've all found that *"once in a lifetime deal"*, the one that sounds too good to be, but really is true! As a matter of fact, if you're like me you find those deals quite often, but only when you're dead broke. If you're like me, when you find one of those deals you immediately begin looking around to see what you have that you *"don't need anymore"*, to sell and get the money. If you're like me, you can usually find something *"lying around"* and can convince yourself you can *"live without it"*. If you're like me, no matter what it is you decide to sell, the threat of missing out on that *"deal of a lifetime"* creates a dire sense of urgency--*you gotta move quickly*. If you're like me and you find yourself in that position, whatever you decide to sell has to sell immediately, so you'll gladly take a *"little less than it's worth"*. Actually, lets be honest--a whole lot less! If you're like me, you'll get the deal put together and feel a great sense of accomplishment. Then you'll happen to see that same item you worked so hard to get on e**y, in better condition than the one you bought--a lot cheaper. *You are still*, even at that point, satisfied with your purchase. It's not until you see the same item you just sold...selling somewhere else...for twice what you *"let it go for"*. *"Buy_high_sell_low"*, *my name is...and I'm a gearaholic!* Maybe you're not like me, I pray for your sake you're not. Maybe you're the guy (or girl) who's looking for *"that deal of a lifetime"* because you've saved and saved for that moment. If you're that person, you probably need to hang around me--or those others like me. Nice to meet you--oh, and by the way, you aint got anything you're wantin to sell do ya?


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 29, 2009)

Spam?


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> Spam?


If it is spam, its not well targeted. 

Welcome? I have some junk par64's sitting under my stage that I will take something for....


----------



## apostlerock (Jan 30, 2009)

Definately not spam!!! Please excuse me if I offended anyone, I tend to get carried away sometimes. Came here to read what folks had to say about a certain console--left here convnced I had to have it--called my wife at work and promised I'd sell everything I've been hoarding so she'd let me buy it. This will actually be the first "brand new" piece of gear I've bought in a long while! As far as the PAR cans...Have you heard about these newfangled LED lights that you program with computer software? I got tired of seeing the steam coming of the bald spot on my partners head. He owns the video gear, crane and all, I made him buy the lights--all I do is the multitracking! No spam intended, just a comedic view of the unavoidable truth--which is, if any of us ever have every piece of gear we could ever want...They'll just build more! God bless us all! Thanks fer yer patience!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 30, 2009)

Fair Enough, I just saw *all the strange*_bold text_ and thought it looked like a copy paste message


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 30, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> Spam?



What a way to welcome a new member... 

Anyways, apostlerock, welcome to CB. You'll find a wealth of information by using the search feature and checking out the wiki, both of which are located on the toolbar at the top of the page. Other than that, post questions, answers, etc, and know that the only stupid question is the one that has been asked five times already...


----------



## apostlerock (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you neighbor. Like I said, I lean towards the emphatic side. There will be plenty of times I actually have valuable information to offer. After this new console arrives I will be able to offer my opinion. The old Studiomaster has served me well I just need more tracks. By the way, if anyone is looking for a vintage Studiomaster...


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 30, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> What a way to welcome a new member.




Sorry, Where are my manners.

Welcome to Controlbooth, may all your paths lead to the search function before the new thread one.


----------



## apostlerock (Jan 30, 2009)

Reckon I'll git er figerd out, I come from the North Carolina Mountains. Lots a folks saz wer a lettl bakwerds. I wuz in Georgia onest and a feller seen my N.C. license tags en called me a yankee! Now that's funny...I don't care who ye are!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 30, 2009)

apostlerock said:


> Reckon I'll git er figerd out, I come from the North Carolina Mountains. Lots a folks saz wer a lettl bakwerds. I wuz in Georgia onest and a feller seen my N.C. license tags en called me a yankee! Now that's funny...I don't care who ye are!



I hear derekleffew coming


----------



## apostlerock (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't worry I always hear voices; oh, and this weird buzzing sound!


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 30, 2009)

apostlerock said:


> Don't worry I always hear voices; oh, and this weird buzzing sound!



Don't you wish you could EQ life sometimes?


----------



## apostlerock (Jan 30, 2009)

Wouln't you think? Someday they'll come out with a plug-in for that, I'll probably be dead by then!


----------

